# Starter keeping Truck from starting?



## Massief (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a '71 521 Pickup with a starting problem. It is very difficult to start, and the colder it is, the harder it is to start. When cranking to try to start, the spark is weak and yellow but once running is strong and blue. Voltage at coil is 12 when key is in start position, but drops to about 9.5 once the clutch is depressed so the starter actually starts cranking. I am considering cleaning/lubricating starter and/or rewiring it. Are there any electrical tests anyone could suggest to narrow the possibilities? Or am I on the wrong track? Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Make sure the battery is in good condition. Clean the battery cable connectors.


----------



## Massief (Feb 14, 2013)

Battery checked out OK at Autozone, terminals are clean, and jumper cables don't seem to make any difference.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You might very well have a bad starter, then.


----------

